# Parallel-Seriell Wandler - grundlegende Frage



## Julian Maicher (12. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich lerne gerade für ein technisches Informatikfach und stelle mir eine wohl eher grundlegende Frage.

Ein Parallel-Seriell Wandler soll wie folgt funktionieren: 
Wenn LOAD = 1: Parallel schreiben
Wenn LOAD = 0: Seriell lesen

Jetzt habe ich den angehängten Wandler gefunden.
Ich frage mich, warum nur wenn LOAD = 1 ist parallel geschrieben wird. Was ist denn, wenn x_n = 1 ist? Dann müsste doch immer eine 0 geschrieben werden und der Flip Flop damit initialisiert werden?!
Und was passiert, wenn LOAD = 1 und SHIFT = 1 ist? Was wird zuerst durchgeführt? Hängt das von den Taktraten ab?

Boar, ich hasse theoretische Informatik 

Danke schonmal ..


----------



## hela (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

die angehängte Grafik ist ziemlich klein und schwer lesbar. Ich glaube aber, dass die Schaltung ein 4-Bit-Schieberegister darstellen soll und als Parallel-Serien-Wandler stark vereinfacht ist.

Damit die Funktionalität [LOAD=1 >> [I]paralleles Schreiben[/I]] gewährleistet ist, müsste man durch weitere Gatter (bzw. Logik) den Schiebetakt (SHIFT/CLOCK) in diesem Zustand unterbinden. Außerdem müsste vor dem parallelen Schreiben die Information in den D-Flip-Flops über den CLEAR-Eingang zunächst gelöscht (also überall auf Null gesetzt) werden - das meinst du sicherlich mit "Initialisierung".

Im Zustand [LOAD=0 >> [I]serielles Schieben[/I]] ist durch die UND-Gatter der Zugriff über den Paralleleingang unterbunden und über ein weiteres (eben in der Schaltung nicht vorhandenes) Gatter müsste der SHIFT-/CLOCK-Eingang freigegeben werden.

Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit die Daten im Zustand [LOAD=0] durchgeschoben werden ist dann lediglich von der Taktrate (bzw. Taktfrequenz) abhängig.

P.S.: Ist das theoretische Informatik? 
Bei uns hieß das Informationstechnik.


----------

